# Need new strings for my assassin...



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thinking about having something made up with a little color in there. Any suggestions on where to start shopping for new strings for my bowtwch? 

And all this came about because my girlfriends brother decided to attempt to pull my bow back and as he was letting it down, "the string broke." 

No, I was not there and had no idea it was even happening.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Letting it down and the string broke. Hmmmm.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I would guess he got it back or most of the way back and dry fired it. 

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

definately take it to a reputable shop and have the technician go over it thoroughly before shooting it again...


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

That's the plan rockfish. 

I just had a chance to check out the bow today and I'm actually pretty lost. It may have been a mechanical issue after all. 

The top looping the string came undone.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Wilcox Bait and Tackle in Newport News. Ask for Tom he'll hook you up!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like a dry fire to me also. Have the limbs and also have them take a close look at the axles, more than one have bent on a dry fire exercise.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

if you dont feel like making that drive across the water, theres a new place on General Booth called Oceana Pawn and Gun, but they also are a hunting and tackle shop. They have 2 bowtechs ther, both have been to the bow tech class. Check it out, its a nice place and will definitely make things easier for us archers on the southside


----------

